# Share your Native Island Drink!



## meggiewes (Jul 2, 2020)

One of the things I love about ACNH is all the little details the developers put in. Like the different fruits have different "island juices" that your villagers can pull out and drink. I have apples as my native fruit so my villagers pull out "apple juice" in a little mason jar with a little leaf for garnish. Here is an action shot of Bianca sitting under a coconut drink with her apple juice.





What does your native fruit drink look like? I would love to see pictures of them for peaches, oranges, cherries, and pears.


----------



## Tiffany (Jul 2, 2020)

i had no idea they had different drinks depending on which fruit u have, thats cool. i have cherries ill try to get a pic, my joy cons are really malfunctioning today


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 2, 2020)

Here's cherries:


They also sometime drink an orange slushy thing, or a canned drink. I'm currently in the winter, and during that season, they drink hot chocolate or soup.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 2, 2020)

awh omg I didn't notice this! My native fruit is cherries so their mason jar is always a pink drink heh


----------



## pinkfawn (Jul 2, 2020)

I have the cherry one and I love it because it's pink but omg... someone please post the peaches drink


----------



## meggiewes (Jul 2, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Here's cherries:
> View attachment 282152​They also sometime drink an orange slushy thing, or a canned drink. I'm currently in the winter, and during that season, they drink hot chocolate or soup.



That is so cute that the cherry drink is pink! That is a really nice touch.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 2, 2020)

Here's Raymond enjoying the town's orange beverage.It kind of looks like a tequila sunrise.


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jul 2, 2020)

Cherry drinks all around for my islanders! Here’s Dotty enjoying one on the boardwalk earlier today


----------



## Serabee (Jul 2, 2020)

I don't have pictures, but since my fruit is peaches, they drink peach juice! Same little mason jar with the garnish, but it's... well, peachier looking, IIRC  If I see them drinking it soon I'll post it!

But I agree, the little details are PRECIOUS! I love the different snacks they have. I'm kinda hoping WE'LL be able to order drinks/snacks if/when The Roost is added... I think it'd make sense, especially since foods actually have a purpose now- maybe they could even add different purposes? Like, maybe a certain drink could make it possible to dig up rocks and move them?


----------



## corlee1289 (Jul 2, 2020)

The orange drink is so cute!! It has a slice of orange on it!! Mine is also cherry and deliciously pink


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 2, 2020)

This is the peach juice.It doesn't look particularly peachy.Hmm....maybe I should move Tangy to my orange island.


----------



## Serabee (Jul 2, 2020)

Alright, not the BEST pic, and I think there's a filter on it... but there's the only pic I could find of my peach drink 

Unfortunately, Tammy woke up and walked away before I could get a better pic 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2020



Nunnafinga said:


> This is the peach juice.It doesn't look particularly peachy.Hmm....maybe I should move Tangy to my orange island.



Yah, that's a way better pic of peach juice!

Especially since EVERYTHING is better with Tangy 
She's basically the ONLY peppy gal I'll move Merry out for~


----------



## Florence + The Machine (Jul 2, 2020)

That's really cool that these drinks change depending on your island's native fruit! Anyone have a photo of the pear juice? I assume it's green, but I still would like to see.


Honestly, now knowing that this is a thing, I definitely would've reset for pears regardless of how the juice looks. Pears have always been my favorite AC fruit but I've never had a town with native pears. My NH town has oranges as its fruit, and I'm happy with it. The drink is pretty cute tbh.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Jul 2, 2020)

I've heard Phil mention it, the drink on my island is a Peach Lassi. Don't know what the others are formally called.


----------



## Serabee (Jul 2, 2020)

BigBadButterfree said:


> I've heard Phil mention it, the drink on my island is a Peach Lassi. Don't know what the others are formally called.



Oh, wow, who knew it was a legit drink 
For those saying it doesn't look very peachy, look up a Peach Lassi- it looks EXACTLY like that, down to the striped straw 
(in other news, I just glanced at the recipe and I... I'm gonna need to taste one at some point, it sounds amazing)


----------



## meggiewes (Jul 2, 2020)

Serabee said:


> But I agree, the little details are PRECIOUS! I love the different snacks they have. I'm kinda hoping WE'LL be able to order drinks/snacks if/when The Roost is added... I think it'd make sense, especially since foods actually have a purpose now- maybe they could even add different purposes? Like, maybe a certain drink could make it possible to dig up rocks and move them?



I would love to be able to order the little different drinks and snacks even if it is just to carry around and gift to villagers. Or just to display in our houses. I just love how they look so much!


----------



## John Wick (Jul 2, 2020)

Pink stuff. 
My fruit is cherries, though I replaced them with peaches.


----------



## Serabee (Jul 2, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> I would love to be able to order the little different drinks and snacks even if it is just to carry around and gift to villagers. Or just to display in our houses. I just love how they look so much!



Yes, I'd love to display them! In the past few games, this one included, I've kept a witch-themed side character (Hazel)- I'd LOVE to display some lollypops in her house!


Speaking of which, Plucky actually has some popsicle displays in her home... anyone know what those are called?





(side note- Plucky has such a cute house )


----------



## John Wick (Jul 2, 2020)

Serabee said:


> Yes, I'd love to display them! In the past few games, this one included, I've kept a witch-themed side character (Hazel)- I'd LOVE to display some lollypops in her house!
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, Plucky actually has some popsicle displays in her home... anyone know what those are called?
> ...


Frozen ice treats, I think!


----------



## Serabee (Jul 2, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Frozen ice treats, I think!



Frozen-treat set! Thanks ☺

Apparently it's a winter recipe, so I may be waiting a bit before I get it   
I'm planning on putting some in my beach stand area... which looks a lot like Plucky's house


----------



## John Wick (Jul 2, 2020)

I want it as it's one of the only food items in the game.


----------



## Serabee (Jul 2, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I want it as it's one of the only food items in the game.



Hopefully they'll add more when The Roost is released ☺ Or, I bet some will be released with Halloween and Thanksgiving events!


----------



## Eureka (Jul 3, 2020)

I know the peaches drink has been shared, but got this pretty cute pic with Marshal sipping on his peach juice and wanted to share!


----------



## YueClemes (Jul 3, 2020)

Pear one <3


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 3, 2020)

i never noticed that omg that's so cool!!! mine's pear, but it looks same as OP


----------



## Clock (Jul 3, 2020)

Mine was pears, so the drink was a greenish yellow I think.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jul 3, 2020)

my native fruit is peach so the drink is a light orangy yellow color! I thought it was orange juice at first, didn't realize everyone had a different drink based on their fruits! so cool!


----------



## Opal (Jul 3, 2020)

I didn't realise this! I have peaches so probably peach juice.


----------



## Snek (Jul 3, 2020)

Mine is always orange because...you know...my native fruit is the orange.


----------



## Pupperina (Jul 3, 2020)

oh wow, i didn't know this is a thing! the cherry drink looks so cute  
i hope they add the Roost and let villagers hold coffee cups!!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm currently in the winter, and during that season, they drink hot chocolate or soup.


I got a picture of the drink I was talking about before, figured I'd share.


----------



## meggiewes (Jul 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I got a picture of the drink I was talking about before, figured I'd share.
> View attachment 282446



That looks so cozy. It makes me a but jealous that we can't hold the items with them.


----------



## loveclove (Jul 3, 2020)

I’m in the SH and don’t have drinks atm but... But this is interesting! I just saw 2 villagers walking around with a basket covered by a cloth with little cherries on it. My native fruit is the cherry, so I’m guessing this is related as well? Such a cute little detail


----------



## Cirice (Jul 5, 2020)

Those little details are adorable


----------



## Venn (Jul 5, 2020)

BigBadButterfree said:


> I've heard Phil mention it, the drink on my island is a Peach Lassi. Don't know what the others are formally called.



Oh, I wonder what the other names are.
I have cherries and I really want to know now..


----------



## moon_child (Jul 8, 2020)

OMG I never noticed this. I’m planning to reset my island because I’m changing my aesthetic and theme and it’s easier to reset and have people hold items for me than to do a complete island teardown so I’m definitely taking note of this thing. The oranges and cherries are so adorable.


----------

